# Trias - Enzo Bellini 24H - mini review



## l3wy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bought this watch off eBay from Germany several months ago.









I think they go for around $80 now before shipping. It didn't come with any packaging that I can recall.

Specs:Lug width: 12mm .. the strap that is on it is 20mm
Case width: 39mm
Case thickness: 13mm
Water Resistance: 30m​
The crown is the perfect size for me, easy to set and wind. The watch looks very nice, and the strap is comfortable. The lume is kind of weak.

.. hmm.. my daughter just woke up from her nap.. so going to wrap this up quickly for now. 

ADDITIONAL PHOTOS

The summary is that it's a great watch with a dial that unfortunately makes it really hard to tell the time. There are only markers on the dial for the even hours.. when it's between markers you're on the odd hours... I find I have to think a lot more when I look at this watch. But it looks good  .. let me know if you have any questions.

picasaweb.google.com/112691362523720883305/TriasEnzoBellini24H#slideshow/5811851816849889090


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

I got mine just yesterday and it is very nice watch, except for the lack of odd hours marks, as you said. That indeed makes the reading a bit difficult at first.

And don't get me started on the lugs design. Looks the only way to replace the strap is by buying 20mm and cutting off the sides.

Anyways, I was pleased to discover the hackable mechanism on this quite inexpensive watch (?80 on eBay). Very pleased!


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

The Enzo Bellini watches have Chinese DG2803 hacking automatic movement, I think so. As you can see, flywheels are decorated and sometimes even the bridges are decorated too.















Absolutely best buy under 100 bucks when you can find one. Enzo Bellinis are made by Trias. Trias is in Germany incorporated brand. The production is made in china, of course.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Straps look very cheapo.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

And getting a replacement might be a big pain.


stuffler said:


> Straps look very cheap.


----------



## Afka (Sep 23, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Straps look very cheapo.





Watchbreath said:


> And getting a replacement might be a big pain.


That's right, for sure. But you can't expect a perfect watch for $80.


----------

